# Cavs vs Magic - Nov 14 - 7PM EST



## Benedict_Boozer

_vs_










*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Orlando Magic*

*Quicken Loans Arena*
Cleveland, OH
Wednesday, November 14, 2007
7:00 pm EST








*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Daniel Gibson







SG – Larry Hughes







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Magic*:*







PG – Jameer Nelson







SG – Keith Bogans







C – Dwight Howard







SF – Hedo Turkoglu







PF – Rashard Lewis​*
*NOTES:*
*
- Magic are a smaller team than I thought; They are basically playing Rashard Lewis @ PF. As usual the game plan should be to pound the ball inside. Feeding Z should help to get Howard in foul trouble. 

- On the other end, Rashard Lewis could cause some serious problems as Drew Gooden is HORRIBLE at covering perimeter shooters. I could see him raining 3's on us all game long. 

- We need to do a better job of getting Gibson looks in the offense. The last few games he is only getting up ~5 attempts, that is nowhere near enough. Gibson has to be more assertive as well.

- Random thought: Wouldn't it be nice if Hughes was "Rashard Lewis" overpaid. As in he is clearly overpaid, but still very productive. $14MM to Hughes wouldn't be so awful if he was at least giving us the 21ppg 50%fg 50%3pt that Lewis is putting up. Larry might be the single worst FA signing in recent NBA history.. 


*


----------



## remy23

If Hughes drops another egg like his last time out....


----------



## Pioneer10

remy23 said:


> If Hughes drops another egg like his last time out....


Trade him for Marbury :wink:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Ok here we go for the betting lines:

Lebron James over/under 40.5 points/rebounds/assists
Cavaliers over/under 98
Cavs -3 vs Magic
Magic over/under 95

discuss


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Ok here we go for the betting lines:
> 
> Lebron James over/under 40.5 points/rebounds/assists
> Cavaliers over/under 98
> Cavs -3 vs Magic
> Magic over/under 95
> 
> discuss


I am taking the Lebron over... goin with 26-8-7


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why is Larry allowed to fire up so many jumpers??? Bench his *** if he starts that routine.

The only guy who should be firing deep jumpshots on this team is Boobie. Larry is hurting the team with his garbage play


----------



## SamTheMan67

lol 11-3 nice start


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Boobie 2-2. Please run more plays for Gibson!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Boobie 3-3. Could be one of those streaks!


----------



## Pioneer10

More Boobie Less Hughes


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Take your time Drew, you have the advantage inside 

Smart gameplan attacking inside


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LOL @ Hughes. Sad.


----------



## SamTheMan67

this nba league pass internet feed sucks lol its choppy but free


----------



## Pioneer10

Damn it Hughes that was weak and that leads to Boobie's second foul?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man Orlando fires up alot of 3's


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

More shots for Boobie plz!


----------



## Pioneer10

What the hell: our defense sucks


----------



## Pioneer10

Orlando has gotten a good look every single time when they have the ball


----------



## SamTheMan67

i ****in hate mac wmv playback its sooo clear oon bootcamp on xp now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is in another funk on the FT line. This might drag out for a few weeks like last year...

Devin Brown nice and-1


----------



## SamTheMan67

and1!


----------



## Pioneer10

Why can't Hughes do exactly what Brown did right there? go in there to get contact


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron of course can shoot 3's, but can't even shoot 60% from the FT line..

Cavs played horrible defense but somehow managed to win the qtr up 29-28 after 1


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron's become a better 3 point shooter then FT shooter:azdaja:


----------



## SamTheMan67

Bron!


----------



## SamTheMan67

bron needs steve nash as a ft coach


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Howard camping out in the lane


----------



## SamTheMan67

thats true 3 second x2


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Good double - force Howard to make decisions passing the ball


----------



## SamTheMan67

bron won that jump ball haha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I like Devin Brown's energy out there


----------



## Pioneer10

How is Howard not getting a 3 second call in there?


----------



## SamTheMan67

cavs really shooting well


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

God I hate Larry Hughes. HOW MANY JUMPERS DOES HE HAVE TO MISS before he realizes he can't shoot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Sasha looking good is a positive sign 

Howard AGAIN in the paint.


----------



## SamTheMan67

lol missed a dunk


----------



## SamTheMan67

our d sucks


----------



## SamTheMan67

z is such a big liability on defense i think his slow *** will foul every time down there. if we teamed z with av it would be soo sweet


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes 0-5 from the field and no FT's 

This is some of the worst D I've seen in the Mike Brown era


----------



## Pioneer10

Weak call there: the shot was way out of Boobie's hands. Home cooking finally


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Arroyo always comes here and burns us


----------



## Pioneer10

Gooden being brain dead again: got to cut to the basket


----------



## SamTheMan67

christ wtf?


----------



## Pioneer10

Why is Hughes getting all these minutes? Play Brown


----------



## Pioneer10

LOL at Hedo trying to post Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Boobie should really look to penetrate more. When Larry is in the game he defers way too much


----------



## SamTheMan67

dude lebron needs all defense this year. he just shut hedo down soo bad


----------



## SamTheMan67

what a freggin shot by bron


----------



## AllEyezonTX

D.Gib hot early - nice


----------



## SamTheMan67

a 7'3 center doing a reverse hmmm


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow our defense is bad tonight. 

Sweet 1-hand pass from LBJ


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

It's hilarious how whenever Lebron drops a sweet pass, he looks up to see the replay :biggrin:


----------



## SamTheMan67

wow lebron magic james


----------



## Pioneer10

Gooden : why would you lay off Lewis at the 3 point line?


----------



## SamTheMan67

really good offensive half for us


----------



## SamTheMan67

i love hearing z talk


----------



## SamTheMan67

i pray to god i can get paid 12 million a year to average 7.5ppg on 32% fg shooting


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Gooden : why would you lay off Lewis at the 3 point line?


Lewis actually had about 5-6 open shots because of Drew not coming out on the perimeter. We just got lucky he was missing


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Boobie = automatic. 

Please run more plays for this kid


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF Hughes?


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes again


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hughes shooting is like a turnover. Get this guy off the floor


----------



## SamTheMan67

man hughes is really bad . and gibson is gonna be the top 3pt shooter in the nba


----------



## remy23

LeBron with a nasty slip. Thank goodness he's durable.


----------



## SamTheMan67

lebrons on fireee


----------



## remy23

Howard is really causing trouble right now. He's trouble for everybody but neither Z or Gooden can do much with him.


----------



## Pioneer10

Stupid foul by Boobie there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Orlando is tough - just can't pull away


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF why is hughes ****ing in the game?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why is Larry entitled to playing time??? If you don't produce, get off the floor.


----------



## Pioneer10

Get Hughes out of the ****ing game


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes FG 0-7 FT 0-0 Points 0 in *25 minutes *


----------



## SamTheMan67

lmao z dominating


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Ouch....Lebron amazes me how he can withstand these hits.


----------



## Pioneer10

That Orlando player knocked out our two best players


----------



## Pioneer10

We need a guy like PJ Brown to throw at Howard


----------



## remy23

Hughes....


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes hits a shot and he thinks he's Jordan


----------



## SamTheMan67

good try by hughes he pulled his body i wouldve traveled there too


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Well, gonna take another big 4th qtr from Lebron and Co. to pull this one out. 

Orlando is playing some good ball


----------



## Pioneer10

What's the status on Z and Lebron?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> What's the status on Z and Lebron?


They said Lebron was fine. Z had a big ice pack on his leg


----------



## SamTheMan67

bad start to the quarter


----------



## DuMa

i see hughes is playing well


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron needs to hit this FT to get his confidence up. If he bricks on the line down the stretch we have no chance of getting this one


----------



## SamTheMan67

how the heck did we get so lucky to get a player like lebron holy crap would we be bad without him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

SamTheMan67 said:


> how the heck did we get so lucky to get a player like lebron holy crap would we be bad without him


17 win team..


----------



## remy23

Nice 3 by Jones on a scramble play.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LOL @ Lebron tossing Arroyo


----------



## SamTheMan67

lmao that block!


----------



## Pioneer10

This is going to be tough to pull out: D has been porous today


----------



## SamTheMan67

set boobie in the corner he is open everytime


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^Doesn't help when the Magic are a 40%+ 3pt shooting team

That's winning the game for them. Howard is hitting all his FT's this game also..we still have a shot if Lebron can finish big


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^Doesn't help when the Magic are a 40%+ 3pt shooting team
> 
> That's winning the game for them. Howard is hitting all his FT's this game also..we still have a shot if Lebron can finish big


Those shots were wide open though, they couold have easily shot a higher %


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Magic just throwing up 3's

Thanks Larry for another miss....


----------



## Pioneer10

Lewis on Gooden has been a bad matchup for us

Freakin Hughes: you can't be more open then that


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Need this FT from Gooden


----------



## Pioneer10

I don't understand why is Hughes getting all these minutes: his defense hasn't been anything special, TO's, bricking everythign


----------



## SamTheMan67

drew!


----------



## Pioneer10

Some bad TO's by Boobie today


----------



## SamTheMan67

TERRIBLE travel god damnit


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron ia amzaing


----------



## remy23

Big shot by James.


----------



## SamTheMan67

god this is why i love lebron james


----------



## Pioneer10

Why didn't Sasha get more minutes tonight instead of Huges?


----------



## remy23

Big block by LBJ!


----------



## SamTheMan67

amazing finish by pav


----------



## SamTheMan67

wow what a series of events


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nelson was gonna force the issue there for a foul. He is a great FT shooter also

Still have a chance down 2 with 1 min left


----------



## SamTheMan67

damn lebron shoulda forced a shot there instead of passing to pav


----------



## Pioneer10

I'd hate to waste this James performance: he's been outstanding on both hands.

If we lose this: it's all on Mike Brown for giving Hughes all those minutes. Almost everybody played good on BOTH teams except him


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron needs to get a shot here


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron shoot the ball please!


----------



## SamTheMan67

really dumb shot by nelson?


----------



## Pioneer10

That was freakin terrible


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Ball game.


----------



## SamTheMan67

terrible


----------



## SamTheMan67

our team sucks besides lebron same story diff day


----------



## Pioneer10

Kind of wierd that Brown was in for Sasha after Sasha had made that nice drive a few play earlier


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Can't let Nelson catch this ball. He is automatic on the FT line - allow someone else to catch it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Kind of wierd that Brown was in for Sasha after Sasha had made that nice drive a few play earlier


I didn't understand that sub either. Unless he was thinking of the next defensive possession


----------



## SamTheMan67

good play and good d


----------



## SamTheMan67

jesus brons statline


----------



## Pioneer10

YES: a chance


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron please shoot the ball. Please.


----------



## remy23

The door is open...


----------



## SamTheMan67

yes!


----------



## remy23

Missed both!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

rofl he missed both


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron has to shoot this or find a WIDE WIDE open player


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron SHOOT THE BALL! PLEASE!


----------



## SamTheMan67

even better haha


----------



## SamTheMan67

why wouldnt they inbound to nelson? alotta bone headed plays by orlando late lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn it. STOP PASSING IT OFF.

Id rather die with Lebron taking the shot


----------



## futuristxen

Should try and get Gibson open in the corner for the win.


----------



## SamTheMan67

terrible


----------



## remy23

1 final chance. 1 final chance.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Either Boobie or Lebron needs to take this shot. I don't trust anyone else on this team at this point


----------



## Pioneer10

Please Lebron shoot this: I know your teammates are open but they suck


----------



## SamTheMan67

there is no chance in the world lebrons not taking this


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Magic are gonna foul


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LOL @ Hedo.

This is impossoblie though. No way LBJ hits 3 FT's


----------



## Pioneer10

lol: that's actually not a bad move by Hedo

Lebron with 3 ft's?


----------



## SamTheMan67

wow im uncomfortable


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

HOW GOOD is LEBRON JAMES!!


----------



## SamTheMan67

Yes Clutch!!


----------



## futuristxen

Wow.


----------



## SamTheMan67

wow im soo happy hahahaha 3 straight fts hahaha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is the best player in the NBA. Bar NONE.


----------



## SamTheMan67

dude lebron is the cleveland cavaliers


----------



## SamTheMan67

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron is the best player in the NBA. Bar NONE.


put anyone on this team anyone they wont do what lebron has done


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

WTF was wrong with Orlando. Just a comedy of errors down the stretch, they were almost TRYING to give this game away.

Jump on them early in OT and they will cave


----------



## remy23

I love LeBron!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Great Z fouled out


----------



## Pioneer10

Just watch us blow it in OT now lol


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron's in Hedo's head


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Good move by Drew. Need these Ft's


----------



## DuMa

oh man cant wait to see the highlights of this game. sounds great


----------



## remy23

LBJ to the hole.


----------



## Pioneer10

Freakin Orlando shoots 3's like FT's


----------



## SamTheMan67

**** we need to hold them now


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron needs to get shots here


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gotta get a score here. GOod timeout.

Setup a play to get Boobie or look or LBJ in the post


----------



## Pioneer10

This is the problem with James being the PG: no one can set him up while he has to set himself and everybody else up. It can still work but not when people are bricking wide open shots


----------



## SamTheMan67

thank god we take a freaking time out . GIVE IT TO LEBRON


----------



## SamTheMan67

i wish we coulda signed steve nash instead of hughes god.


----------



## Pioneer10

We need to create a shot for Lebron here


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs getting 1000 chances.

Lebron please just force a shot


----------



## remy23

Huge possession here.


----------



## SamTheMan67

sasha needs to pass back jessu christ


----------



## remy23

LBJ!!!!!!!

Another stop by the L-Train! Ride on the train!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man this is great from Lebron but kind of sad.

He has to do WAY too much for us to win games. It's like no one else on our team can do ****


----------



## SamTheMan67

That Is Lebron James


----------



## Pioneer10

Why pass when you can do that?


----------



## Pioneer10

Well Orlando's getting the final shot here


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Why pass when you can do that?


Lebron trusts his teammates. Too much with the scrubs we have


----------



## Pioneer10

****: does he get FT's?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Not feeling good about this. Orlando will get a shot here, they haven't scored in awhile


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Well Cavs will have the last shot. Need a miss from HOward


----------



## Pioneer10

Dumb of Orlando to get Lewis to drive. They should have Nelson drive looking to draw a foul and if that's not there either dish to Lewis or Howard


----------



## Pioneer10

Oh man: are we over the limit? That didn't look like a shooting foul


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man I thought Dwight HOward couldn't shoot Ft's. 

Ughh...Lebron just needs to take it to the rack and force something up


----------



## Pioneer10

Crap: I don't know if even Lebron to pull this out


----------



## SamTheMan67

hard to believe we wouldnt double howard jesus christ


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That might be game


----------



## Pioneer10

Crap: game over


----------



## remy23

........


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What a wasted effort.


----------



## SamTheMan67

terrible


----------



## SamTheMan67

how is that not a foul ?


----------



## Pioneer10

Well that sucks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Orlando another hot start just like last year, 7-2.

Howard knocking down those 2 FT's was big


----------



## SamTheMan67

this team pisses me off. sasha SUCKS *** for someone who can shoot cant make a shot for his life


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

SamTheMan67 said:


> how is that not a foul ?



Lebron doesn't seem to get those calls.

He needs to just pull up and take the midrange J in those situations like he did the last play


----------



## SamTheMan67

lebron had 39/14/13/2 on over 50% from fg and 3 and we still lose


----------



## SamTheMan67

no one can carry a whole city and team like lebron can no one


----------



## SamTheMan67

you know with a couple calls our way we are 6-3 this season


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow on that replay, that HAS to be a foul.

Amazing the lack of respect LBJ gets


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

SamTheMan67 said:


> lebron had 39/14/13/2 on over 50% from fg and 3 and we still lose


That's ridiculous to lose a game when a guy does that.

This team is sad.


----------



## remy23

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Wow on that replay, that HAS to be a foul.
> 
> Amazing the lack of respect LBJ gets


It's moments like this that illustrate LeBron's place in the pecking order. Some of the more floppy, exaggerated players would easily get that call.


----------



## Pioneer10

Yeah I thought it was a tieup in realtime but in the replay it looked like a bodyblow


----------



## SamTheMan67

and even if it was a tie up if you look at the replay we have over 2 sec left! ****ing bs refs this season i swear. bs in the playoffs in game 2 bs now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

One last comment. Boobie keeps burying shots from all over the floor and just completely disappears from the offense.

He should be the 2nd option, plain and simple. Get the kid 15-20 shots a game. When your shooting 57% from the field, your not getting enough looks - period.


----------



## futuristxen

Benedict_Boozer said:


> One last comment. Boobie keeps burying shots from all over the floor and just completely disappears from the offense.
> 
> He should be the 2nd option, plain and simple. Get the kid 15-20 shots a game. When your shooting 57% from the field, your not getting enough looks - period.


He should have all of Larry Hughes' shots.


----------



## Feed_Dwight

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Wow on that replay, that HAS to be a foul.
> 
> Amazing the lack of respect LBJ gets


Everyone keeps pointing to that play, but there was a similar call earlier in the game where the Cavs tied up Dwight and that one should have been a foul as well. At least the refs were consistant.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> I am taking the Lebron over... goin with 26-8-7


At least someone won something during that OT mess.


----------

